

The $300 Million Button (2009) - jmduke
http://www.uie.com/articles/three_hund_million_button/

======
ColinWright
The discussion here actually names the site:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=434510](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=434510)

There's plenty more of value there. Unsurprisingly, given that it comes from
2009, this has been submitted before. They're all fairly old, though, so if
you have anything new to say you'll have to say it here.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3128300](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3128300)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2853365](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2853365)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2812649](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2812649)
(some discussion)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1786879](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1786879)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1700583](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1700583)
(2 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=489569](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=489569)

~~~
ctdonath
Amusing historical comments from 4.5 years ago:

 _facebook may not be around next year. In fact, given the way things are
going for them, I would not be surprised if your site outlived theirs._

and

 _Facebook covers only a small percentage of people online._

------
ojbyrne
It's an interesting story, but doing the math - $300 million/$25 billion in
revenue .... Somehow "The 1.2% Button" is not as catchy a title.

